# Conneaut steelhead 10/21/15



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Went to Conneaut Wednesday to troll the breakwalls for Steelhead we had 18 on got 15 in including a 3 lb Brown Trout and a 20 1/2 inch fish Ohio award smallmouth.We were a hundred back on Okuma Magda pro linecounter reels trolling 2.1 (gps speed ) with offshore inline planer boards run tight to break walls . Using K O Wobblers ( 1/2 ounce) and Little cleo`s (2/5 ounce )


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Must have been a fun day. Nice catch and pics.


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

I used to cast ko wobblers off the west wall. usually skunked..best ever was 3. your catch was amazing...had to be a ball.
EB


----------



## Dcummins (Jul 19, 2013)

FishIgo said:


> Went to Conneaut Wednesday to troll the breakwalls for Steelhead we had 18 on got 15 in including a 3 lb Brown Trout and a 20 1/2 inch fish Ohio award smallmouth.We were a hundred back on Okuma Magda pro linecounter reels trolling 2.1 (gps speed ) with offshore inline planer boards run tight to break walls . Using K O Wobblers ( 1/2 ounce) and Little cleo`s (2/5 ounce )
> 
> View attachment 196144
> View attachment 196146
> View attachment 196147


What colors were you using?


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Orange and chrome KO`s and green and hammered chrome little cleo`s


----------



## Dcummins (Jul 19, 2013)

Also 100 back no weights added or anything?


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

100 back on Okuma Magda pro 20`s with 15 lb green trilene big game mono 2.1 gps speed


----------



## Dcummins (Jul 19, 2013)

Ok thank you


----------

